# Brad Bird's Tomorrowland (May 22th, 2015)



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]11fgwFAk3fk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6ZNB7Sn30vQ[/YOUTUBE]



> Bound by a shared destiny, a bright, optimistic teen bursting with scientific curiosity and a former boy-genius inventor jaded by disillusionment embark on a danger-filled mission to unearth the secrets of an enigmatic place somewhere in time and space that exists in their collective memory as “Tomorrowland.” Bird has gathered a great team behind the lens with Oscar? winning director of photography Claudio Miranda (“Life of Pi,” “The Curious Case of Benjamin Button”), production designer Scott Chambliss (“Star Trek,” “Star Trek Into Darkness,” “Cowboys & Aliens”), Oscar? nominated costume designer Jeffrey Kurland (“Inception,” “Ocean’s Eleven”) and Academy Award?-winning editor Walter Murch (“The English Patient,” “Cold Mountain”).


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 9, 2014)

Goddammit Sennin! I was just about to post this.

Anyway, I'm so excited for this.

Brad Bird can do no wrong.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 9, 2014)

Can't wait for this.  Gotta love Brad Bird.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

all in, of course


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 12, 2014)

balls deep for sure


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ksax9gbhIhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 1, 2015)

Goddammit Sennin! Not again.

Anyway, this looks perfect.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Feb 3, 2015)

Still looks perfect.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 7, 2015)

Seems intriguijg enough I suppose.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 9, 2015)

New Trailer!

[YOUTUBE]0sH0__SpV88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice trailer!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 12, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> New Trailer!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0sH0__SpV88[/YOUTUBE]



i am all in w/ this movie


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2015)

Movie is shaping up to be pretty great.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 12, 2015)

still thirsty


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]X9nk07HDrS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Apr 1, 2015)

Japanese trailer spoiled the whole film.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2015)

You must mean


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 20, 2015)

Brad Bird doesn't make bad movies. May can't arrive soon enough.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

Underwhelmed but still interested.



Persecuted said:


> Brad Bird doesn't make bad movies. May can't arrive soon enough.


Correction - Brad Bird hasn't made a bad movie. Yet. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fM7lEYw0rTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice trailer.

More meat to it I guess.

Prefer the first trailer personally. Subtler and more magical.

I REALLY wish this was animated instead. Live action is far too restricting for these fantastical adventure films.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

Kinda revealed the entire prologue of the movie, I wish it kept it more vague.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2015)

Is that a problem? The trailer explained enough to get you to know what's going on but it didn't explain what happens later in the film.

The Japanese trailer explains what happens later.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

It is.

It reveals the entire prologue in chronological order, now it's gonna be just a chore to get to Tomorrowland faster. Otherwise there could have been some meat even before that.


----------



## tari101190 (May 22, 2015)

I liked it a lot, but I really wish it was animated. There would have been more opportunities to make it even more fantastical and expressive with animation.

Also i think script was kinda weak around the third act I guess.

But in terms of Brad Bird's directing, he definitely delivered.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 22, 2015)

I don't blame Brad Bird at all for the final act. I aim all my hate at Lindelof because its fun to hate on him.

Seriously though i did have a good time with it up until then. Birds direction was strong throughout. I agree with you Tari, felt like they could've got even more fantastical with it if it wasn't restricted by being live action. Its a strong film but for me it really did stumble towards the end. 

Gonna wait till others see it before i post any spoilers so we can discuss it.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2015)

I haven't seen the movie, but, between Bird and Lindelof, their track records make blaming the latter the more logical choice.


----------



## tari101190 (May 22, 2015)

Well I blame Lindelof cos it's a script problem. Bird contributed to the story overall, but Lindelof is credited with the main writing.

Bird is definitely restricted with how far he can takes things with live action, and the performances of the more 'stylized' characters would have been far more satisfying if animated. Like how in the Incredibles, everyone's character design matched their personality. 

Everything up until getting to Tomorrowland is a fun Brad Birdy animated wondrous adventure. If only it was literally an animated film. Brad Bird excels at directing something like that.

Also damn that little girl was good in the film, nit the main character, the other little girl. She had great chemistry with George Clooney.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 22, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Well I blame Lindelof cos it's a script problem. Bird contributed to the story overall, but Lindelof is credited with the main writing.
> 
> Bird is definitely restricted with how far he can takes things with live action, and the performances of the more 'stylized' characters would have been far more satisfying if animated. Like how in the Incredibles, everyone's character design matched their personality.
> 
> ...


She did but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that got a bit iffy in my mind by the end. Feels really creepy with how old clooney is in the flick.


----------



## tari101190 (May 22, 2015)

It's only weird if you wanted more from it.

In terms of what we got from then, it was great.

Being animated would help to alleviate issues with that too visually.

Animation is ALWAYS better than live action when used correctly. ALWAYS.

Even if made to look hyper realistic and dark, animation would work better than live-action. More visually striking.

I can't wait until we reach a point where we can use something fluid like 2D, but easier and quicker to animate, like 3D. Like the paper-man cell shaded looking thing.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 22, 2015)

Nah fuck that noise, as a learning 2D animator that shit is blasphemy. There's no art to it, it's essentially just CG with cell shading and tracing in 2D added to it.


----------



## tari101190 (May 22, 2015)

Well as long as it looks fluid and expressive like 2D, I don't mind how it's done. 3D has it's benefits too. So a visual blend of both is best for me.

But anyway the sequences of the boy flying around Tomorrowland were beautful. Was noticeably a cgi kid for the falling scene and stuff, so again I wish it was just animated throughout.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 22, 2015)

i haven't watched this yet

but does the outline/aesthetic remind anyone else of diana wynne jones's a tale of time city?


----------



## Yasha (May 22, 2015)

It's dead boring, especially if you watch it after Fury Road.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Well I blame Lindelof cos it's a script problem. Bird contributed to the story overall, but Lindelof is credited with the main writing.
> 
> Bird is definitely restricted with how far he can takes things with live action, and the performances of the more 'stylized' characters would have been far more satisfying if animated. Like how in the Incredibles, everyone's character design matched their personality.
> 
> ...


Ghost Protocol proved that Bird's competence isn't limited to animation


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

this movie had a lot of problems; it's far from perfect

but I still _really_ enjoyed it



did anyone else get a sorta pedo vibe tho?? Clooney and Athena felt like an old married couple despite the physical age difference


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> did anyone else get a sorta pedo vibe tho?? Clooney and Athena felt like an old married couple despite the physical age difference



Their story was kind of a sad tale, though. And acted well at the same time.

That actress was very talented to be able to keep pace with Clooney in terms of interaction.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

Athena was the most interesting character, yeah; her actress did well


----------



## tari101190 (May 29, 2015)

She was amazing.

And it wasn't sexual or anything so it didn't seem too weird.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2015)

this movie should have been animated


and had a different writer


----------



## tari101190 (May 29, 2015)

The Paper Man animation would have been perfect.

Also Brad Bird directs this like an animated film. Characters have exaggerated movements that are usually only seen in cartoons or the camera focuses on movements in a way only cartoons usually do. It's fun.

Also Britt Robertson was great.

I wish more people liked and saw this film.

Brad Bird is a master of fun action adventure films. But I would always prefer to see him do animation over live-action.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 30, 2015)

Saw this a week ago, it was a very nice movie and I liked the characters of Athena, Casey and Frank. 

Nice ending as well. All in all another fun Brad Bird movie


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 31, 2015)

Surprised y'all seem to have liked it this much. I had an intense viceral reaction to the third act that actively hindered my enjoyment of the rest of the flick. Also if you didn't think there was wierd sexual vibes that Clooney was giving off to Athena then i dunno what you were watching. She wasn't giving them off but he sure as hell was. 

The girls in this flick out-acted all the dudes by several magnitudes.

Wish this was better and that Lindelof wasn't involved at all.

Man i just hate the ending though. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Film talking shit about other infinitely supirior flicks while being bad the second they land in the inexplicably shitty present tomorrowland. Nah dis shit was trash.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Surprised y'all seem to have liked it this much. I had an intense viceral reaction to the third act that actively hindered my enjoyment of the rest of the flick.


The third act was the worst, but 



> Also if you didn't think there was wierd sexual vibes that Clooney was giving off to Athena then i dunno what you were watching. She wasn't giving them off but he sure as hell was.


"Sexual vibes" sounds a bit strong, but you can't expect a child actor to be able to convey those kinds of nuances the same way someone seasoned like Clooney would. And I mean, despite the physical difference, the characters _were_ in love.



> Man i just hate the ending though. Film talking shit about other infinitely supirior flicks while being bad the second they land in the inexplicably shitty present tomorrowland. Nah dis shit was trash.


_That's_ why you hate the ending?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 31, 2015)

Thats not the only reason, thats just the one that annoyed me the most. Theres also the fact that
*Spoiler*: __ 



 i went to the movie to see Tomorrowland and we only properly see it when it's turned to shit. The whole framing device in hindsight makes no sense and isn't needed. The fact that we don't see any other Tomorrowland residents in the end. The whiny moaning from Hugh Lauries character and badly delivered "message" which amounts to waaaaahh why do you not like the things i deem worthwhile waaaahh and also fuck normal people. The nonsensical redundant characters that add nothing to the story like Caseys brother. The twist that ended up being nothing and them making us wait that long for that. Then theres how elitist as fuck the movie is. The very superficial nature of the disney connection.


 God, I'm just making myself hate it more now.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Lucaniel said:


> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> my main problems with this movie are all writing-related, which i guess indicates that the visuals, the acting, the production design, the action, and the direction all basically worked. and while it all did, none of it was anything to really write home about
> 
> ...







           .


----------



## Psychic (May 31, 2015)

This movie might have some nice visual effects, even some fairly good acting, but nothing could save it from the crappy writing and unoriginal storyline that doomed it from the start. 6/10.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 1, 2015)

This literally all Damon Lindelof's fault. He's never written anything good. Yet Brad Bird has never directed a bad film.

Put them together and you get a film that is very well directed, but not written too great.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 1, 2015)

This is what I want to hear:





> ?A lot of the projects that I want to do beyond [Incredibles 2],? says Bird, ?are both live-action and animation, and I would love to do another hand-drawn thing.?
> 
> ?As wonderful as CG is and can be, and I really enjoy it, and I enjoy being able to move the camera, and I enjoy the control over lighting, and really tiny movement that you have in computer generated stuff, there?s an itch that is not scratched that only hand-drawn can really scratch in me.
> 
> ?There?s a sense of wonder that?s very specific to me about hand-drawn animation where it kind of announces its artificiality at every moment, and yet, if you do it right, you can make people disappear into that world just as well as you can into CG. I miss that, and I would love to, somewhere down the line, return to a hand-drawn film.?


----------

